# Crabapple Duck



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Two bluebills and a couple of greenwings, dressed. 









Simmer duck giblets, veggies, and garlic in some butter with seasonings and a little white wine. Stuff sliced crabapples in the duck cavities.









Add the giblet/veggie mixture to partially cooked rice, put the ducks on top, and cook for 1 1/2 to 2 hours in a 350° oven.









Don't eat the crabapples. Their role was to take away the gamey flavor. This dish is pretty good but scaup skin can be a little greasy, and these grease can run into the rice. Puddle ducks work better.









I seldom eat duck skin, I just leave it on to keep the meat from drying out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When are you going to invite me over for dinner Goob?! Looks good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> When are you going to invite me over for dinner Goob?! Looks good!


When you and Bax* come up and help us git rid of some of these cottontails.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! Open season on bunnies up there, or do we need to purchase a license?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow that does look very good i am looking for new recipes and would like to try some cottontail this year also but not many recipes for that


----------

